# Ian Small



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

I know its a long shot but here goes.
I last sailed with Ian in the 70's on Drina just after the name change from Cretic on the South American run.I have looked up differant web sites seeing if he is still about.
I remember his brother Chris was down the Falklands at that time and after the Falkland conflict his brother was caught with a lot of guns etc. and fined.
I am down the falklands doing a rig move and spent a little time in Stanley where I got talking to a chap who knew chris but said he had moved away from the island 20 years ago.
If anyone has info. would really like to hear how the old boy is doing.
Stay safe


----------

